# Closed thread due to not enough post count



## Selkies (Apr 15, 2012)

So I listed an amp for a buddy of mine, Joe...who runs the ACG account now (Acacia Guitars)...his old account was Joeguitar717 (which had well over 300 posts and has been a member since 2008) He was prompted to delete his old account so he could use the ACG from now on, which he was fine with...so he did.

The thread I posted for him has now been closed because it is being based off of the ACG's post count? I just want to know why this is since I have over 100 posts on here and Joe had over 300 posts before he switched over to ACG. Is it solely because the ACG account doesn't have over 100 yet?...


----------



## Explorer (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know specifically, but doing a quick search reveals that you only have 79 posts on the forum outside the marketplace, and 43 posts in the classifieds. Maybe buying and trading gear doesn't count towards being an active member, but instead reflects treating SS.org as a marketplace. 

Again, I don't know, but that would be my guess.

----

I do know that the rules forbid having more than one account (permaban!), so if he started a second one he might have been given a chance to get it right. 

If so, I could see writing to Alex, if the old account was about AG, and see if the two accounts could be merged.


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2012)

The way he said that Joe was prompted to use the new account though makes it sound like they (the mod staff) asked him to make a new account so he could act as a dealer and it would be easier to separate that account from his other one which just made it seem like a fanboy posting their stuff; thus having to always either remember Joe IS Acacia Guitars or ask him everytime only to be reminded

So, I don't think it was necessarily him making two accounts in the normal reasoning people make a duplicate which is to bitch and moan about their ban on their main account


----------



## ACG (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I willingly had my JoeGuitar717 closed so I could run the ACG account because I work for Acacia Guitars now. That's not where I'm confused. I just figured that since my JoeGuitar717 account had over 300 posts...that it was fine for by buddy (Selkies) to post a for sale thread on my behalf since he has 122 posts. I realize the ACG account doesn't have enough posts to sell anything...which I'm fine with since it isn't my intention to sell my personal gear through the ACG account hence me asking Selkies to post it for me.



It's not really a big deal, the amp is being sold through another avenue now, but I'm just confused as to why it was a problem, that's all. I've been posting on here since 2008...and love the forum...just want to understand the rules 100%!!


----------



## MJS (Apr 16, 2012)

It probably would have made more sense to just have them change your user name on the old account. 

In any case, though... I wouldn't expect them to bend the rules on that, or the place would probably be full of guitars being posted on behalf of others. It really should just be that you're dealing directly with the person posting the ad, rather than a middleman. 

In addition to it being extra work for mods, it would also lead to a lot of people bitching at them with crap like "But if _____ does it, why can't I?"


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 16, 2012)

I wasn't the one who pulled the plug but

1) Guitars being posted on behalf of others  unless the party has the guitar in their possession it's not happening.

2) We moderators volunteer our time here - we don't have time to go check who's account was previously who's account nor do we care. If you were account X with barely enough to make a visible dent on the forum then switched over to account Y - we're not gonna know that nor are we gonna trace it back.

Your new account has less than the required posts and the guitar was being sold under someone else's account. This is for this case btw.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 16, 2012)

It seems pretty straight forward someone posted a classifieds add for something they don't own or have in their possession. In addition the owner's account doesn't meet the classifieds requirements.

Edit: 'd


----------



## ACG (Apr 16, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> I wasn't the one who pulled the plug but
> 
> 1) Guitars being posted on behalf of others  unless the party has the guitar in their possession it's not happening.
> 
> ...





Gotcha. Thanks for clearing that up man. Just wanted to make sure I knew the rules fully!


----------

